# google new et ipad



## miaou (30 Avril 2013)

je viens de faire la mise à jour Google sur mes Iappareils 
sur Iphone et Ipod c'est ok 
mais sur Ipad  la localisation ne marche pas ( alors que tout allait  bien avant la maj et vous ? Merci


----------

